
In 5 Bus Riders in New York City Evades the Fare, Far Worse Than Elsewhere - gok
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/13/nyregion/mta-bus-riders-fare-beaters.html
======
StudentStuff
Fares shouldn't exist, the cost to administer fares & delays caused by onboard
payment are significant, and badly hurt ridership:

[https://www.citylab.com/life/2012/10/what-really-happens-
whe...](https://www.citylab.com/life/2012/10/what-really-happens-when-city-
makes-its-transit-system-free/3708/)

[https://expo.oregonlive.com/news/erry-2018/07/61810d5ec56405...](https://expo.oregonlive.com/news/erry-2018/07/61810d5ec56405/corvallis-
buys-into-fareless-t.html)

